# Feeding fry........ @ brine shrimp ???



## JKnPA (Jan 30, 2012)

My new fry have been 'free swimming' since sunday.
I bought some frozen brine shrimp to feed them besides the ' fine flakes' I can feed them. 
My question is this : "Is there a danger the fry will be eaten with the brine shrimp when I try to feed the fry ? "
The fry are swimming with the female, so it's impossible to get the b/s to the fry without the parents eating it also. 
Both parents have been great with the fry, so I want to keep them together till the fry are big enough to move.


----------



## Brmst40 (Feb 7, 2012)

John my mating pair of JD's have spawned 5 times. I feed the fry Hikari First bites, which a use a basting tube to feed them and baby brine shrimp. Have never had an issue with the JD's eating the fry. I think you'll be perfectly fine, like I said, I have done this 5 times now, and my fry have all grown up to be very healthy. Hope that helps.


----------



## JKnPA (Jan 30, 2012)

Brmst40 said:


> John my mating pair of JD's have spawned 5 times. I feed the fry Hikari First bites, which a use a basting tube to feed them and baby brine shrimp. Have never had an issue with the JD's eating the fry. I think you'll be perfectly fine, like I said, I have done this 5 times now, and my fry have all grown up to be very healthy. Hope that helps.


 Ok....... I am using a baster to get down and feed the 'little ones', but they are very tiny and i was afraid the parents might inhale the fry with the b/s.
I can't believe these guys are this small, but I did notice the eggs were also very tiny.
Thanks....
John


----------



## Brmst40 (Feb 7, 2012)

John...I was worried the first time, but they know better, and won't do anything to harm the fry. Plus I'm guessing you have a hundred or more, so losing one or two, not saying you want to, but just saying you wouldn't even notice. Quick question from another post you responded to. What brand of Flakes are you feeding your mating JD's?


----------



## JKnPA (Jan 30, 2012)

Flakes.......... Tetra Cichlid 
They ( adults) seem to really like them. They come right to the surface and gulp them down. When they were smaller, sometimes they would come out of the water and try to get them if I held them over the surface.
I don't tease them anymore because they bite harder now........... :roll: 
I'm not afraid of losing a few, but if I feed the b/s daily, they might decrease rather rapidly. 
I can't count them all, but I guess there must be about 100 ' little ones'. Mama laid eggs for over one hour; I couldn't believe it. 
John


----------



## Brmst40 (Feb 7, 2012)

I just found a ton of eggs in the cave my JD's having been digging around. So I'll soon have some fry like you swimming around yet again!


----------



## JKnPA (Jan 30, 2012)

Brmst40 said:


> I just found a ton of eggs in the cave my JD's having been digging around. So I'll soon have some fry like you swimming around yet again!


 Congrats......... opcorn: :fish: opcorn:


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

i thought the same thing with my salvini... but i once saw the parents each suck up some fry when they were eating and spit them out. They know better...


----------

